# DirecTV Now dropping support for Safari, Chrome exclusive starting in July



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DirecTV Now, a live-TV streaming service that piggybacks on AT&T's television services, is one of the ways that cable cord-cutters can still access their favorite shows online. Now, without any official notice as of this writing, customers visiting the site on Safari and Internet Explorer are being told to download Google Chrome as other browsers will no longer be supported after June&#8230;

Source DirecTV Now dropping support for Safari, Chrome exclusive starting in July

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dplantz (Jun 12, 2006)

Support for Safari is back for DirectvNow.


----------

